# So what does/could this hobby cost?



## gonfission (Feb 21, 2009)

Question for all kayakfishers. You've just put the boat in at at the water's edge. Your yak is sitting in the water. Your gear consists of:
kayak, paddle, seat, pfd. Everything except fishing stuff. If you have a rudder and or sail please say so.
What is your investment?
I ask because I see kayak fishing, indeed kayaking as being a bit like organising a wedding. As soon as the word's wedding or kayak- fishing are included the cost ofplastic or fibreglass or equipment goes exponential! My costs would include a rudder and a sail. I am thinking that about a $500 package would be very low end in $ terms and I certainly come into that bracket. Are there any/many 2,3,+ $K yaks out there getting used for fishing?


----------



## Nativeman (Sep 6, 2005)

My Current Fleet

*Mantra Palani* : Kayak, Seat, 5 Rodholders and Paddle $970 - Optional Cheapy colour Sounder and Scotty Triple Bar mount roughly another $350, All up *$1320*

*Wilderness Systems Tarpon 120 Std* $1199 - Optional Combo Colour Sounder, Ram Mount Rodholders, Rod Tubes, paddle Add about $1100, All up* $2299*

*Wilderness Systems Tarpon 100 Std* $1099 - Paddle and Scotty Triple Mount Bar and rod Holders, Scotty Anchor Lock add about $250, All up* $1349
*
None of my yaks have rudders or Sails and I use an inflatable PFD so add $80 for that.

Tarpons come with seats attached to the kayak so they are part of the kayak price.

Edit I forgot the C-Tug Trolley, they help me to get the kayak to the waters edge when it is fully rigged $150


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Like anything, there is something for every budget. You can buy a bike for $100 and you can buy a bike for $10k+, depends what you're prepared to spend. Everyone can justify why they buy what they buy and whether someone else can argue the point or not is irrelevant.

Fishing reels are another example, the guy who spent $1000 on a reel can argue the point of why the $20 one wasnt suitable just like the owner of the $20 reel can argue why they didn't need to spend $1000 to catch fish.

Don't feel pressured to buy this or that just because others have.


----------



## Evoids (Jan 10, 2009)

Heres mine.

Viking nemo + Seat + Paddle + 2 flush mount rod holders - $800
Sounder + Bits and pieces to set it up - $150
PFD + Fishing Vest - $120
Rod Holder - $20


----------



## FazerPete (Mar 10, 2009)

Perception Pescador 12 (including paddle, seat, 2 flush rod holders, 1 scotty holder plus stupidly small anchor) = $1200
Useable anchor = $20
PFD = $120
Paddle leash = $20


----------



## Grunt (Dec 7, 2008)

And then there are the other costs when you also get keen to do full on kayak racing. Have spent heaps so far, up to 2 kayaks for myself $3000 + 2 for my Daughter $2000 and I have to admit a nice new race ski may be next on the list, $2500+ for that.

I have not even added the fishing gear that I have collected but not used since I hardly go fishing now too.


----------



## greenfish (Apr 9, 2009)

Twenty years ago my third-hand Perception minnow cost me $250 - I though it was a lot of money until I used it and realised how it put my catch rate through the roof.
I ended up with two of these so I could go fishing with a buddy - Accessories included one rod holder! The KISS priciple prevailed and all worked great!
The last two years has seen me purchase a :
Native Watercraft Ultimate Propel 12 (demo model) $2200
Native Watercraft Mariner 10 $2500
It would seem modern kayaks are designed to keep the accessory market in business as I now have multiple rod holders, cup holders sounders (XDS5X), spare paddles
tackle storage, anchors,drogues, staking pole etc - I actually timed how long it took to get it from back of ute to set up and ready to go - Would be quite a bit quicker to launch my boat!
(but not as much fun)........................Greenfish


----------



## gonfission (Feb 21, 2009)

Wow! thanks for the responses fellas.


> Like anything, there is something for every budget. You can buy a bike for $100 and you can buy a bike for $10k+, depends what you're prepared to spend. Everyone can justify why they buy what they buy and whether someone else can argue the point or not is irrelevant.


I knew before I posed the question that I was and will be in the extreme low end of $ spent and because of the sentiments expressed in the above quote. I set out on a mission to build a very suitable boat costing as little as possible and have kitted it out as cheaply as possible. That said I have also probably spent a hundred or so dollars on stuff that didn't work out as well.
I started out with a (gift from son) $600 inflatable whitewater kayak, paddle, pfd and backrest. It got me started and still has a place. Just chuck it in the boot if I might be passing a likely spot and have an opportunity to see/fish somewhere different. Then I found boatbuilding websites. Big mistake :lol: Built a little rec kayak that is perfect for anything but bluewater fishing. $300. Built another, slightly prettier boat, still only $300. Added a rudder, added a sail (rudder perfect, sail still a work in progress)$25 for rudder and sail. Yes I am confident everything is extremely safe for the waters I venture into.
The point I was hoping to make when beginning the topic is expressed really well in the above quote and a few other posts. I'm definitely not skiting about how much I didn't spend. If building a boat hadn't worked out I would have happily spent a couple of $K to enjoy this whole getting out on the water without having to worry about trailers, is my car big enough to tow the trailer, outboards, insurance, fuel, registration etc...
I live beside Pumicestone passage near Bribie. Every third or fourth house on this estate has a stinkboat of varying sizes in the yard or garage. 90% of them never leave the yard. A boat that doesn't get used has to be more expensive than one where you actually get your money's worth out of it. Doesn't matter what anyone spends, as long as their boat gets USED. Now excuse me I have a couple of hours paddling before it gets dark..
Cheers John.
+edit.
Ok a few of you'se have included rod holders and Ffs add $150 so getting up to around $500


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Well, my son's Finn Gizmo cost $300 brand new, add in 2 flush mount rod holders ($10each?) and a paddle and it's pretty cheap.
My Revo has no fancy bits on it now, it's just the way Mr Hobie made it. I beleive they are around $1800 these days?
My Finn was bought to do the Avon Descent so in a way, it cost me nothing as a fishing yak.
Paddles, PFD's etc I already had from my paddling days.


----------



## Stainless (Jul 14, 2011)

I Spent around $1300 on a fishing yak with seat + trolly and paddle.

I tell my friends looking at getting into the sport that i spent to much for what i use it for and would of be just as happy in the estuary's on a much cheaper kayak.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Junglefisher said:


> My Revo has no fancy bits on it now, it's just the way Mr Hobie made it. I beleive they are around $1800 these days?


Many hundreds more than that when I bought my outback 3 years ago, would be even more now I'd say, worth every cent I tell myself.


----------



## john316 (Jan 15, 2009)

I started in the yak because I couldn't afford a new motor for my old half cab... The money I have spent on kayaks and kayak fishing would have easily paid for a 90hp motor and if I could go back to make that decision with hind sight I would still be out inthe yaks.

When the child bride and I unload the yaks to go fishing and the A.I. and the P.A. are side by side there is 7K tied up right there... not to mention the tackle etc... or the other yaks

cheers

John


----------



## Slide (Oct 25, 2007)

Yep, you can get out there for a few hundred bucks or you can spend a few grand. In my opinion you get what you pay for but I suspect we are all pretty much happy with the yak that we have, although if someone gave me a 25 kg glass speed machine I wouldn't complain.


----------



## gonfission (Feb 21, 2009)

> although if someone gave me a 25 kg glass speed machine I wouldn't complain


So, you like heavyish yaks then :lol:


----------



## yankatthebay (Dec 14, 2007)

Hobie Adventure Island (plus tramps) are about $4500
...then add the fishing gear including live well, 2 rods with TLD25 reels, one rod with a shimano baitleader reel, fishfinder, gps, plb, pfd, solar panel (for extended battery life), fishing knives, lip grippers, bigger wheels to transport over soft sand...and I am sure I missed a few things...

the whole thing I have insured for $7500, but know that it would not cover the total replacement cost if I happen to lose everything in one go. So on any given day I could have $8000+ worth of kayak and equipment out on the water with me and another couple thousand in gear still back at home.

So, I think it can be a very expensive hobby...but that is exactly what it is, a hobby. And many hobbies are much more expensive once you get into them than you think they will ever be. I started off with a Hobie Outback and 2 cheap rods from kmart...and I dont catch any more fish now than I used to when I had that I do not think, but I have more fun now.


----------



## eagle4031 (Jan 29, 2010)

Moken angler deluxe 1500 includes paddle, leash, rudder, soft seat and backing, four in built rod holders
sounder, battery, parts etc 330
additional rod holder 50
gps 150
waterproof camera 250 plus camera leash 24
pfd 1 120
knife for pfd 20
anchor trolley 50
drogue 35
waterproof bags 60
scupper trolley 120
TOTAL 2709


----------



## garyp (May 30, 2008)

I did a little bit of rithmatic a couple of days ago on my yak gear

Now starting to wonder why I didn't just get a jet ski and be done with it! :lol:

Funny thing is, the more I have geared up, the more I become nostalgic about "the good old days"when it was just me, a yak, a paddle and a rod.

There's a lesson in there somewhere but I can't quite put my finger on it...


----------



## goanywhere (Feb 22, 2011)

I built my JEM Sabalo because I could build it over a number of months and pay as I went, and building it myself would be cheaper than buying an equivalent. But still I estimate the costs as:

Materials for the kayak itself: $800
Tools I needed: $500
Rudder kit and materials for the carbon-fibre rudder: $200
Seat, paddle, pfd, fittings: $450
Kayak trolley (DIY): $40

I also build a wing sail previously, and outriggers to fit this build:

Sail: $150
Outriggers and fittings: $200

Electronics:
Sounder/Fish finder: $150
Handheld GPS: $160
Battery: $90

All up, a bit under $3,000. But that's including some gear I got when I bought my first yak.
That doesn't take into account fishing gear or clothing and accessories.

Gee I hope my wife doesn't read this!  ;-)


----------



## 123SHARKY123 (Jan 15, 2008)

my theory is wait & buy something better there is no use buying cheap then upgrading later it ends up more expesnsive in the long run


----------



## theGT58 (Nov 1, 2011)

Tarpon 120 with basic bits and peices, plus sounder. $2k without even trying. You can set yourself up for under $1k but you will need to shop around and buy second hand.


----------



## gonfission (Feb 21, 2009)

> Funny thing is, the more I have geared up, the more I become nostalgic about "the good old days"when it was just me, a yak, a paddle and a rod.
> 
> There's a lesson in there somewhere but I can't quite put my finger on it...


I'm thinking this post would have made just about everyone nod their head in agreement.
:lol: 
Cheers John.


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

A lot of blokes buy gear for hobbies they never get a chance to pursue.

If you can find a 2nd hand yak that is owned by an asset rich accumulator of big boy toys, you'll get a bargain when he needs to empty the garage to make room for the 4x4 pram and the Torago.


----------

